# windows+e taste funktioniert nicht



## McGumble (20. Januar 2006)

*hallo leuds!!!*

ich hab ein problem mit meiner windows+e.
normalerweise sollte sich ja bei win+e der arbeitsplatz öffnen, dies ist aber nicht der fall.

ich würde mich freuen wenn dazu jemandem was einfällt1


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2006)

weiss nicht, ob dass diese shortcuts auch betrifft, eher nicht, aber ist vielleicht ein dienst namens "HID Input Service" deaktiviert bei dir?


----------



## ripitall (20. Januar 2006)

HanFred am 20.01.2006 01:36 schrieb:
			
		

> weiss nicht, ob dass diese shortcuts auch betrifft, eher nicht, aber ist vielleicht ein dienst namens "HID Input Service" deaktiviert bei dir?



den Dienst braucht man dafür nicht!
Ne Lösung für das Problem hab ich allerdings nicht, aber vielleicht blockiert irgend ein Programm die Tastenkombination.
Falls nich, neues Windows, das hilft immer


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2006)

ripitall am 20.01.2006 10:35 schrieb:
			
		

> HanFred am 20.01.2006 01:36 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man braucht ihn für die XP-nativen multimediatasten. aber für die standardshortcuts wohl nicht, hab ich auch befürchtet.


----------



## memphis76 (20. Januar 2006)

Ne Lösung hab ich auch nicht, aber mal ne Frage: Die einzelnen Tasten gehen aber, oder? Nicht, dass einfach die Windows-Taste defekt ist.

... wäre jedenfalls zu schön einfach, um wahr zu sein ...


----------



## BunGEe (20. Januar 2006)

memphis76 am 20.01.2006 10:48 schrieb:
			
		

> Ne Lösung hab ich auch nicht, aber mal ne Frage: Die einzelnen Tasten gehen aber, oder? Nicht, dass einfach die Windows-Taste defekt ist.
> 
> ... wäre jedenfalls zu schön einfach, um wahr zu sein ...


Er kann es ja mal mit beiden Windows-Tasten testen (wenn es eine Standard-Tastatur ist)
Gehen denn andere Shortcuts, wie z. B. Win + D, Win + Pause?


----------



## McGumble (20. Januar 2006)

erstmal danke für die antworten!!

die einzigen short-cuts die noch funzen sind win+l und win+u. alle andern gehen nicht.


----------



## HanFred (20. Januar 2006)

man _kann_ natürlich auch eine policy erstellen, wo das benutzen dieser shortcuts unterbunden wird.
check da mal die einstellung (start/ausführen... klicken 'gpedit.msc' eingeben und dann links unter 'benutzerkonfiguration' zu administrative vorlagen/windows explorer wechseln). kannst die ja mal explizit deaktivieren, falls sie schon auf "nicht konfiguriert" steht.


----------



## McGumble (20. Januar 2006)

Super HanFred !!!!

das hat funktioniert. echt  nett von dir!!!


----------

